# Broken umbrella ink



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

Bearswede...

 Hey Ron, do you have any ideas on repairing this broken umbrella ink?  It has a nice color, open pontil it was a real heartbreaker[X(]... thought i'd ask ya...

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

another angle...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

yet, another...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2006)

...final photo...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Sure Wayne...

 Just make it look like this...



 ROR...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Seriously, tho... That's a pretty serious repair job ya got there, Wayne...

 I use casting resin... You can get a dye kit for it... Then, the trick is to try and match the color...

 I've never tackled such a large piece of missing glass, tho I did manage to repair a hole with one shot that I thought would be extremely difficult...

 I use scotch tape to form the mold, which may prove difficult with your bottle since there's not a lot of glass left in the neck... I think you should be able to make a decent display bottle...

 Let me know if you need more details...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Wayne...

 Do you dive in the Sheepscot River? We have kids in New Harbor, ME and New Market, NH...

 When we visit the Maineiacs, we sometimes stay at the Sheepscot River Inn cabins...


 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 Thanks for the info... I guess I'll just add it to my "heartbreak" collection or wait till I find a proffessional "Maytag" umbrella Ink repair guy!!

 My brother lives in New Market and I do work and dive there on occassion and we are looking into a few places along the Sheepscott to look for bottles.  Small world, huh?

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Wayne, It can be salvaged! You would need a "good" neck from a broken bottle cut to approx the right length as the old ( and approx same diam.) , flat lap and or diamond saw with a thin kerf blade  attach with casting resin, presto whole bottle! Repairs done done low on the shoulder or high up under a applied top tend to come out best, the glue line just blends right in... enjoying your post's...... Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info Taz...

 I'll look around to see if there is anyone out there that knows where I can find one.
 I think Jim Rogers knows a guy outside of Manchester who collects a lot of broken pieces and may be able to help me.  I'm going up to see jim some time in a week or so, I'll make sure I bring this piece with him.  Thanks again,[]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 3, 2006)

Wayne, If you are ever over this way ( near Lovell, Me.)  there is a old inn on the lake you might like to check out for bottles..... I bet they had a wharf and whipped some nice old bitters off it! Just a thought.. Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Taz...

 You're talking my kind of lingo!!!

 E-mail me with the name of the lake and I'll see if I can find an old map to research it with. Then I'll give you a call.  Maybe we could check it out together... Thanks,

 Wayne[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 3, 2006)

OK off to the coast today,Northwood bottle malls ahhhhhhhhh[8D]. I be back... Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Jeeze, Wayne!!!

 I didn't mean to discourage you thusly!!!

 I think it could come out fine using casting resin... Really...

 Here's what I did with an Adirondack Springs Mineral Water that had two good sized gouges out of the lip...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Close-up of lip...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

'Nuther...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Ron, where do you get casting resin and the die kits?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Bearswede...

 Hey Ron, thanks for getting back to me... repairing a chip seems a little easier than replacing the top... but maybe not, I guess I just have to look around to find the right color & consistency of the resin?[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Warren...

 Do you have Michael's craft stores down your way...? My wife, Margaret, says she's seen them in SC... Probably similar stores would have it... Also, I believe you can find it on-line...

 My 16 fl. oz. can reads: Castin'craft Clear liquid plastic Casting Resin

 Try this: www.eti-usa.com

 Ron

 PS... catalyst & dyes sold separately


----------



## bearswede (Jan 3, 2006)

Really, Wayne, you just experiment with so many drops per so much resin until you like the match... Then use that formula when you're ready to do the actual repair...

 That's if you're fussy and patient... I usually wing it!!!


 Ron

 PS... see above post for resin info


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch Ron. I must try my hand at it.[8D]

 Hey Wayne, Just use Plaster of Paris and color crayons. No body will notice.[:-][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 3, 2006)

Great Warren... good idea... I'll do that!!!

 So I take it you're interested in buying it?[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 3, 2006)

Sure Wayne, Would a dollar two ninety eight be about right.[8D] We don't find many really old inks here. I guess the people here did't write much.[8|]

 Maybe when I start diving I'll find a few. Got some places in mind to look.[]


----------

